# John Deere Awarded $47M Contract to Build Machines for U.S. Marines



## Live Oak

I guess this is close to construction related.  

John Deere Awarded $47M Contract to Build Machines for U.S. Marines 

MOLINE, IL (December 4, 2006)—John Deere Construction & Forestry Company today announced that the U.S. Department of Defense awarded the company an estimated $47 million contract to build 300 Tractor/Rubber Tired/Articulated Steering/Multi-Purpose (TRAM) units. 

Based on the popular John Deere 624J Wheel Loaders, these machines will be extensively modified to meet the Marine Corps’ unique specifications 

TRAM units are being built under contract with the Marine Corps Systems Command in Quantico, Va. and will be delivered to military bases throughout the United States and overseas. Based on the popular John Deere 624J Wheel Loaders, these machines will be extensively modified to meet the Marine Corps' unique specifications. The TRAMs will be sized to operate as four-in-one, multi-purpose bucket loaders with a minimum capacity of 2.5 cubic yards, and as forklifts with 72-inch forks and a minimum lift of 10,000 pounds at 48-inch load center.

"The TRAM units will have many unique capabilities—they will be highly customized to deliver optimum performance and durability in this extreme-duty application," said Sandra Bridge-Chase, manager of government sales for John Deere Construction & Forestry Company. "These units will be used in combat and combat support, so they must be capable of operating over extremely rough and unprepared terrain, including sand, snow and mud."

The contract includes warranties, dedicated field service representatives, logistics support, technical manuals, training aids, operator/technician training, and a specially designed armor package. Also included are additional options that if exercised bring the total estimated value to nearly $243 million. The units will be manufactured at John Deere's Davenport Works facility in Davenport, IA., with an initial delivery of eight TRAM units targeted for completion before the end of 2007.

In the late 1980s, John Deere was awarded a contract to build an original TRAM unit for the Marine Corps—the first of its kind. These units later were updated by John Deere and have been used extensively in the increased U.S. military activity in Iraq and Afghanistan. The new contract awards the company the opportunity to create and build the replacement units for these original machines, according to Bridge-Chase.

"We’re thrilled by this vote of confidence in John Deere equipment and engineering," Bridge-Chase said. "This contract gives us an opportunity to support our troops. We are hoping to extend this equipment to other branches of the military in the future."


----------



## JDFANATIC

Only in uncle sam speak is a $47M really worth $243M. Congrats to Deere though, hope it aids my stock!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Live Oak

I could use a nice all wheel drive forklift like that around the ranch. Would come in real nice for those large round bales! :lmao:


----------



## Eddinberry

I remember the fervor over the old(New back then) TRAMS when they first hit the landing support Battalions inventory.

The things were LOUD!!!!!

But they would go like stink, handle uneven ground like nothing before, and in general, the LSB guys had a new Hot Rod to play with!!

They are available now as surplus, and are offered for sale through some Govt. Ag programs pretty cheap.

My General Contractor and Buddy has one he uses in his Apple operation as a fork truck, and to pop out old trees/move earth as needed.

He is so proud of the beast it ain't even funny.

If the new TRAMS is even better than the old, it's gonna be one heck of a Machine!!!!!


Merry Christmas!
Eddinberry


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

my cousin drives those in the air force to unload cargo planes like c130's


----------



## tractorguy3

Sounds like a great deal for John Deere. I'm not sure how good it is for the American Taxpayer, though.


----------



## MFreund

They are made 3 miles from my house! Made the national news!!!


----------



## rocking 416

See hearing news like that makes me happy Means people will be paid to build them and transport them Wish the news would talk about stuff like that


----------



## Live Oak

Unfortunately, this article is almost 4 years old. I imagine the contract has already been fulfilled.


----------



## rocking 416

Maybe i should check the dates from now on


----------



## MFreund

me too. I remember the original contract but thought they extended it.


----------

